# Tips for three 1000W on a 8x4 ebb n flood table system



## deewax (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi guys,
Do anybody have tips for getting good results with *three 1000W* on a 8x4 ebb n flood table system?

Thank you in advance for your collaboration guys!
Cheers!


----------



## headband (Apr 1, 2008)

good genetics and strains. hahah


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 1, 2008)

really really really good vetilation.

Intake and exhaust fans. 

In multiples.


----------



## Cole (Apr 1, 2008)

lets see some pics


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

If you're going to be running that kind of light on such a relatively small area, you are going to need some massive ventilation. What size is the room you have this 8' by 4' table? Definitely going to need big exhaust fans pulling the hot air outside or somewhere else. Also going to need some fans pulling in some fresh air from outside or another room. As for what plants to use, clones would probably be your best bet. How much vertical space do you have to work with? Are you going to be buying seeds or getting clones or what? We need some more info and pics if possible. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe.


----------



## pharcyde (Apr 1, 2008)

By the second day of those lights being on, you will be a ventilation expert.

While you are at the library getting books for your H*V*AC degree (emphasis on the V), you should also pick up some Electrician books.  (Stay out of the horticulture aisle, plenty of information on this site, no need for that.) That is a lot of amps.  And with the ventilation system, you are going to be using a lot of "juice" all together.

Like smokybear said, "Be Safe."


----------



## deewax (Apr 2, 2008)

My room is already all setup since a while. Actually, I have 4 of these tables with 3 x 1000W on each.

For intake ventilation I take fresh air from outside using an 8 inch CanFan that is pluged on a thermostat. For exhaust I use 2 other CanFan (8 inch & 6 inch) that are connected with 2 seperate carbon filter. 

To get the room even more fresh, I use a big commercial water cooling A/C that is also connected to a thermostat. Finally, I use plenty of little(5) and medium(4) size fans to distribute all that air in the room.

I am running with this seteup for over a year now and even if I am well equiped with the ventilation, I am still not getting the results I shoud have... The plants in the middle of the tables are not growing to their best (smaller than the other on the sides) and are getting yellow with the time (not burning).

Is it just a matter of cooling? should I get the cooled air from the A/C directly to that spot where it is hotter? ... note that actually, I just throw that air in the room... not directly headed where my lamps are. Or maybe it is something else I just didn't think about. Maybe the roots are getting to many heat?? 

I am missing a lot of production with that problem and it is getting kind of frustrating....!

Hope these infos will help you to help me! hehe
I'll try to get you some pics this evening...

Thank you very much guys


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

dang, should put out some good dankage id hope


----------



## Growdude (Apr 4, 2008)

Wht not just cut back on the light? you dont need that much for a 4x8 area.
It will also save you a ton on elec. and you wont need more AC units.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

you will nee good genetics, tons of ventilation, a huge carbon scrubber, co2 augmentation, atmospheric control, cool tubes , good nutes and PH, rezz outside chamber, tons of cooling, and wiring to code so your house wont burn down.

id like to see some pics!


goodluck man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like a massive undertaking my friend. 3k of light on each table is overkill though. Don't get me wrong, the more light, the better but you are going to have some heat problems. I would love to see some pictures. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

need pics, my outside plants kept outstreching my center ones on my table till i put a floating wall of mylar on the outside edge...dont know if thats your problem, but it was mine. i was told they saw the side without mylar as a treeline they were triing to get above...dont know if thats true but the fix worked.  if your smokin that much bud when do you have time to sleep! good luck


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment 54379


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

1500 watts per table would be plenty and cuts your electricity use by half. How many tables were you planning on setting up? I wouldn't use any more than 3k of electricity in lighting. You're going to have to run fans, various hydro equipment, and the lights. That will make a considerable jump in your electricity usage. You may want to consider using floros for veg and then switching to HID for flower to keep electricity costs down. Just a thought. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

deewax said:
			
		

> My room is already all setup since a while. Actually, I have 4 of these tables with 3 x 1000W on each.


hes already set up and runnin.  definately overkill but suonds like hes got the right stuff.  better overkill than under i guess.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Switch to 600 watt bulbs...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

If you can afford to run all those lights, ventilation, and other various other hydroponic accessories, I say go for it. I would love to see some pics from a setup such as this. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes pictures please!!


----------



## deewax (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for all the post guys... I appreciate.

I think I have the answer to my questions: *CO2*

The problem was definately the heat... but with a good usage of a CO2 distributor combined with an electronic controler that manage CO2 distribution, the room temperature and even the humidity rate, I should get huge results! 

I have learned that the CO2 enrichment, when used correctly, let us increase the room temperature at about 90 degree during the day... so this will definitely resolve my heat problem. Also, when using such settings, you have to increase the water quantity they are drinching in a day in addition to increase the nutriment rate in your solution (more ppm). All this because the plants develops more rapidly and consequently, they need more water/food.

Since i should increase my production by 20% to 30%. It sould worth the 1500$ investment! :hubba: 

i'll put some pic soon...

Thanks again guys!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

ive always heard Co2 wasnt worth it...except in situations described exactly like yours. wayy maxxed out light,great vent,high temp,big grow...i believe you are what Co2 is made for!  that + extra nutes should catch you up to all that light.  _* "when used correctly,"*_ are wise words.  pleas pics!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds crazy to me my friend. You are running 12k of lights!! That's asking for trouble, I think. Would love to see some pics though. Take care and BE SAFE!


----------



## deewax (Apr 9, 2008)

wait to see the pix... you'll see that this is not so crazy. My room is very safe and the best of it is that I don't pay a peny of the electricity consumed out of it.


----------



## deewax (Apr 9, 2008)

here's the pix...


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it man but I hope you aint stealing that juice.  I like the box, wiring is so fun and easy.  Hope you got a 5 ton a/c haha.  Don't think you are in us so thats a plus.  GL bro


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

All I can say is Wow! That's a lot of plants. I am amazed. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 10, 2008)

your a brave soul


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sure you are going to have FANTASTIC results with that much light on those ladies. There is no such thing as too much light though. How are the temps looking for ya? Take care and be safe.


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (Apr 14, 2008)

that is absolutely ridiculous (but amazing at the same time).  you said you had this going for a year already what kind of yield do you get out of a set up like that?


----------



## headband (Apr 14, 2008)

seriously, dang dude


----------



## Westcoast547 (Apr 14, 2008)

Listen, man. Don't get confused by all that ventilation stuff, alright. Because the truth is that 3, 1000w lights on a 4'x8' will grow dense buds. Just keep the temp in the room around 75 to 80. It's your grow room so only you will know the best way to do that. Don't let the plants get burned from the lights. Control odor. Again you will know the best way to do all those. And make sure medium doesn't dry. Most light fixtures have ports for fans or filters. And having a fan ******* air from the room and blowing the air past the light bulbs and through a filter will take care of all those. A 6 inch fan/filter combo will do at least a 5'x10' room easily. But I don't know how big your room is. But you can call any indoor garden shop and tell them how big the space is and they will recrommend something. I am using a 4'x8' under 2, 1000w hps. And budding 24 plants in large rockwool cubes.


----------



## Westcoast547 (Apr 14, 2008)

Check the temp of the room. Keep it at 75 to 80f. Cold air causes plants to turn purple or even yellow. If that's not it, flush the plants (go 2 weeks with just water and no fertilizer).


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 15, 2008)

deewax said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the post guys... I appreciate.
> 
> I think I have the answer to my questions: *CO2*
> 
> ...


 


Using CO2 in a room that size will be a HUGE pain for you. Even using 50lb bottles, you will have to change them out quite frequently. 

As long as you are moving air( by moving, I mean replacing the volume of air in the entire grow space) you should be just fine.

If heat is still an issue, I see you are not aircooling your lights, so the heat will be rising. Mount your Carbon filters( I am asuming these are your exhaust) near the cealing. This will help exhaust the hot air faster then having it blown around the room then getting exhausted.

3 1000's over a 4x8 is overkill. 1 1000 for a 4x4 area will rock. If you want to increse productivity, place your extra lights over new 4x4 areas. You will get more weight then placing 3 over a 4x8. 
From the pics, I can tell u aint scared of plant numbers, so utilize the entire growing area.


----------

